# can CSM have thunder hammers? or is there a chaos equivalent



## LandRaiderLove (Mar 4, 2008)

this is for my warsmith!


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Nope, sorry. The only time I can think of that anyone from the traitor astartes has wielded a thunder hammer would be Peturabo himself. You could probably make it a house rule, because I could see a Warsmith wielding one.


----------



## LandRaiderLove (Mar 4, 2008)

Trandoshanjake said:


> Nope, sorry. The only time I can think of that anyone from the traitor astartes has wielded a thunder hammer would be Peturabo himself. You could probably make it a house rule, because I could see a Warsmith wielding one.


 sorry trando im rubbish!! what do you mean by a house rule??


----------



## steck (Feb 12, 2009)

he means you talk it over with your regular opponents and work out the pts cost and such. then you make sure its ok with everyone you play

you could always use it as a "counts as" power fist in other games


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

In old 3rd Edition Chaos Space Marines, Tzeentchian Marked Characters used to be able to take the Bedlam Staff Daemon Weapon, which was a Thunder Hammer, although it didn't double Strength.

In a friendly game, I'd let you take it (for the Equivalent Space Marine Cost), but in a tournament, it's not legal.


----------



## LandRaiderLove (Mar 4, 2008)

steck said:


> he means you talk it over with your regular opponents and work out the pts cost and such. then you make sure its ok with everyone you play
> 
> you could always use it as a "counts as" power fist in other games


doesn't the warsmiths servo harness count as a power fist? i was told that if it counts as a power fist then i can't have a power fist/weapon that counts as


----------



## Neccies rule (Jul 14, 2008)

you can't have a servo harness in chaos, not even a servo arm anymore, can't ee why not in friendly games same whith the thunder hammers.

for tourny etc the hammer would have to be a 'count as' power fist and the servo ignored.

i supose you could class the total armament as daemon weapon (no mark) with combi wpn


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Aren't there power mauls? Or do they just count as a standard power weapon?

uzzled cyclops:


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

You could probably have a thunder hammer on the model, but the best you could hope for is a 'count as' power fist. Oh, and yeah... those servo arms are gone. 

The 4th edition codex is very different from the 3rd edition. Not saying its better or worse, just very different. Leave the good/bad talk for somewhere else.

Alternatively, you could have your lord magnetized and switch out his harness for a) custom house rules that allow it, or b) apocalypse games where you create (or find) a custom data sheet for a warsmith with all his cool gear (this could be him 'breaking out the good stuff').


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

just make him count as a sorcerer with warptime - every time you use warptime, say he's using his servo harness to help rip apart his enemies! Helps make up for the extra attack.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

The only way I think you could pull it off is to-
See if the player will let you play with the following or when in Apocalypse games use the Master of the Forge rules (an if ya picky with Dreads get an Ironclad-Has "Iron" all over)


----------



## LandRaiderLove (Mar 4, 2008)

Neccies rule said:


> you can't have a servo harness in chaos, not even a servo arm anymore, can't ee why not in friendly games same whith the thunder hammers.
> 
> for tourny etc the hammer would have to be a 'count as' power fist and the servo ignored.
> 
> i supose you could class the total armament as daemon weapon (no mark) with combi wpn


..................
im acutally so gutted........ gonna turn to the drink lol :alcoholic:
ARRRRRRRRRGH!!! ffs 'custom warsmith = ruined' unless i get some chains and fetish him up....... oh well!
cheers for the help tho guys! where would i be without ya!:victory:


----------

